# Sony or Panasonic Blu-Ray



## Mr.Lowe (Jan 29, 2009)

I am thinking about buying a Blu-Ray for my samsung series 750 LCD. I don't know which one would be better the sony or the panasonic? Both are the same price at most places. Also do these Blu-Ray players all carry HDMI 1.3 capability? I have a 1.3 cable hooked up to my tv from satalite and I love it! Also can you play reguler DVD's with the Blu-Ray player? I would hate to not be able to watch the 200 DVD collection I have. Thanks.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Welcome to the Shack :T

Either of these units are excellent per the various owners I know that own either or both. They are very very close. There may be a minor feature on one that the other doesn't have, which you will have to decide on for yourself.

Both will play all your SD-DVDs with no problem and do a good job of upconverting to 1080p.


----------



## Mr.Lowe (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks for your help. What about the HDMI 1.3 cable?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yes, you can use it with no problems.

Does your receiver decode the HD audio formats?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

All newer (last year and a half) Bluray players have 1.3 HDMI so dont worry about it.
Samsung also makes a nice player and you would then get the added bonus of it matches your display and will automatically turn the display on when the player is powered up.


----------



## Mr.Lowe (Jan 29, 2009)

Cool thanks for the input. No don't have reciever yet. My next investment is that and a SVS 5.1 speaker system. Would a yamaha V663 or Onkyo TX SR606 work fine as far as a reciever goes?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Mr.Lowe said:


> Cool thanks for the input. No don't have reciever yet. My next investment is that and a SVS 5.1 speaker system.


Good choice!


> Would a yamaha V663 or Onkyo TX SR606 work fine as far as a reciever goes?


Yes, but bang for buck if you can up your budget just a little the Onkyo 706 is much better.


----------



## davidburn (May 10, 2007)

I've owned both players, which both are great. But the Panasonic has a little more features but the Sony looks better. Go the Panasonic for the better firmware updates.


----------



## deacongreg (Jul 29, 2008)

davidburn said:


> I've owned both players, which both are great. But the Panasonic has a little more features but the Sony looks better. Go the Panasonic for the better firmware updates.


I like this thread. And I`m in agrement with you. If I`m buying right now, I`m buying the Panasonic DMP-BD55. No compromises here. Excellent picture quality, all the codecs are in place. A profile 2.0 player. For some, that is not a big deal, and that is fine. But this Panasonic has the goods.

And don`t get me wrong, I like Sony, had one of the first Sony Betamax`s years ago. However, Panasonic can hold its own.

http://www.hometheaterreview.com/eq...ic_dmp-bd55_blu-ray_player_reviewed001218.php


----------



## markhyams (Sep 14, 2009)

I have the Sony BDP-S550 and wish I had a Panasonic. Didn't realize it until I got the Onkyo 605. The problem is that you can't force the Sony to output decoded DTS-HD Master Audio as LPCM 7.1, _if your receiver is able to decode DTS-HD Master Audio._ It uses the HDMI "handshake" to see if the receiver is capable, and if it is, it sends the bitstream DTS-HD Master Audio.

Why would this matter, you say? Because some receivers, mine included, cannot apply post-processing, like Audyssey EQ, when it is busy decoding DTS-HD Master Audio or Dolby True HD.

FWIW, you can force the Sony to output LPCM 7.1 for Dolby True HD sound tracks by changing the BD Audio Setting to "mix" instead of "direct". But when this setting is on "mix" for DTS-HD Master Audio soundtracks, the player downconverts it to regular DTS first, and then sends it as LPCM 5.1

This is a little known limitation of the Sony players. I don't know if the new players (360/560) are different, but I looked at the manuals and it seems that it is the same situation as my 550.

Get a Panasonic!
Mark


----------



## akan101 (Sep 14, 2009)

Well i prefer sony as a brand. I am thinking why not to add a few more bucks and get a PS3 instead.


----------



## davidburn (May 10, 2007)

tonyvdb said:


> All newer (last year and a half) Bluray players have 1.3 HDMI so dont worry about it.
> Samsung also makes a nice player and you would then get the added bonus of it matches your display and will automatically turn the display on when the player is powered up.


Most players connected through HDMI connection, regardless of the brand will automatically turn the display on when the player is powered up. I do agree with matching brands though, looks alot better. As for picture and sound, I bet you couldn't pick the difference.


----------

